# Sick Red Eye?



## KRich Frogger (Feb 15, 2013)

Took this pic of one of my red eyes today....I have had this one for almost a year now, never had a problem with him or my female. He still moves around and eats normal, just the dark blotches seem like a not good thing. I have no idea what it is as i have never had any of my frogs do this, any ideas?


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Looks to me like a skin infection or something. One of my Red Eyese had as similar thing on her leg. I used some neosporin with water and que tip and rubbed it on the area gently every day for about 9 days. eventually it healed up and has gone away. I would quaratine the frog in a tub with only a paper towel as well so that no other bacteria can get in the wounds. That is just my 2 cents. Hope this helps.


----------



## Amphinityfrogs (Jan 30, 2013)

It does kind of look like an infection of some sort. If you have a local vet that treats frogs around I'd take it to them. They can swap the frog and see if it is fungal or bacterial. The faster you act the better off he will be. And if its nothing at least then you'll know.


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Like Amphinityfrogs said, you may want to contact a herp vet as soon as you can.

Is he/she WC or CB?


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

It looks like it may be the beginnings of a bacterial infection. That is typically how I remember the appearance in the past on some of my breeders.I treated with Baytril diluted from my vet, which was added t misting and bathing water. Hope this helps, Bill


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

I had the same thing with my Tinctorius which turned grey on their backs.


Used Methylenblue in order to kill the bacteria.

all 4 made it through.

might want to ask a vet for either Metyhlenblue or something equal.


----------



## KRich Frogger (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks all for the ideas...not sure what's the best way to find a herp vet in my area but I'll check the web. Thanks again


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Dr. Frye isn't too far away from you. (He used to treat dart frogs....not sure if he still does...none the less, I'm sure tree frogs would be no different for him.)

Milan Area Animal Hospital, David M. Frye, DVM, Veterinary services in Milan, MI, Home page

Good luck.


----------



## AZimm (Nov 9, 2013)

Check arav.org. Vets that treat amphibians and reptiles register here and you can search by state. I have 3 red eyes- hope your poor guy gets well soon


----------



## KRich Frogger (Feb 15, 2013)

After almost a week of being in quarantine and getting applications of Neosporin the color has come back, marks have gone away and back to acting normal


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Good deal.He almost looks like he's smiling.


----------



## KRich Frogger (Feb 15, 2013)

That's what my wife said lol


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

If you do not find anything closer cedar creek vet in Williamston does herps.


----------

